# Emperor 400, additional tray set-up



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I ran across this video and thought it was a pretty kool set-up, I am going to give it a try sometime in my 400, and thought I would share it.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's definitely creative. I'll give him that. I'll still never buy a Marineland filter again.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

yea, I had two but I was able to return one of them, I am stuck with the other so was looking for ideas to make the best of it.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I like it, I might try that next time I do a cleaning


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I have the re-usable tray for my penguin 200 but just put polyster quilt batting in it. before the media tray I did drop in some bio balls. To tell the truth though the biowheel seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Done like that, one wouldn't need to buy the not-so-cheap OE Emperor cartridges, but I question the effectiveness of the biomedia without aeration...biomedia requires aeration! I have incorporated my own version of the McReynolds mod ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... icks_v.php ) of _aerated media trays_ with biomedia in my E400, and I'm quite satisfied with it. The mod is virtually maintenance-free.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ronzo said:


> I question the effectiveness of the biomedia without aeration...biomedia requires aeration!


No it doesn't.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> Ronzo said:
> 
> 
> > I question the effectiveness of the biomedia without aeration...biomedia requires aeration!
> ...


It requires aeration OR oxygen rich water.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

All of the tank water _is_ oxygenated, sure, but more oxygen (like zillions of bubbles coming from the airpump or a wet wheel turning in the breeze) make for more effective biofiltration! Cheers


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I stumbled on a trick to speed up a slow biowheel by the way. If you pop the wheel out and soak it in the aquarium for a while it will spin as fast as the day you bought it.


----------

